# My car of the day, 2015 MG 6



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

There hasn't been many model launches from MG since the brand relaunched a few years ago but MG have been making in roads. The launch of the MG 3 demonstrated that the company could produce a passable Fiesta alternative. To help further it's expansion the company has turned it's attention in updating it's MG 6 which was launched in 2011. Externally it benefits from cosmetic tweaks to mechanical updates. It also benefits from more distinctive styling, while inside it gets a new 7.0 inch touch screen media system and a redesigned center console. Trim levels now consist of S, TS, and range topping TL. The entry level S will cost £13,995. MG has also ditched the inefficient turbo petrol in favor of a 1.9 turbo diesel which can do 0-60 in 8.4 seconds and an MPG of 61. If your on a budget then a starting price of £13,995 represents good value and when you consider a similar specified Skoda Octavia will set you back almost £20,000 it could be hard to justify the £6,000 price difference.

Like it?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That's the old one isn't it ? Are you sure you have the right picture :lol:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> If your on a budget then a starting price of £13,995 represents good value and when you consider a similar specified Skoda Octavia will set you back almost £20,000 it could be hard to justify the £6,000 price difference.


I'd rather spend the £6000 difference.

Also you can get an Octavia vRS on a lease deal for £199 a month.

Also, the Skoda isn't very nasty.
That interior is hideously ugly.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

That has got to be one of the worst cars I've ever seen lol 

Just looks like a frankenstein of other car designs mashed together


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

That dash is high, theres a reason it is 6k cheaper just cant get me head round an mg no matter what you throw at it, cant see there being many n the roads


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> That dash is high, theres a reason it is 6k cheaper just cant get me head round an mg no matter what you throw at it, cant see there being many n the roads


I thought that about the city rover but i still see a few about :doublesho


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

If I was on a budget and that was my option , I'd rather go without


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like they got some inspiration from the Vauxhall Insignia


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That's a Nope Car from I'dratherwalkistan


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> That's the old one isn't it ? Are you sure you have the right picture :lol:


Check out the number plate, it's new alright.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> That's a Nope Car from I'dratherwalkistan


Nothing more to add ^ ^ ^
Other than I really "want to" like MG and for the badge to be a success again but the cars just look they have been assembled by going round other manufacturers bins for outdated parts and making a car from what they find.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've no idea how they are surviving. Over the last few years I could probably count the amount if MGs I've seen using my fingers. 

The last shape I did see Motorpoint selling pre - registered cars at half price. They had good spec too. 

That one just looks so dated with the interior looking especially old school.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't like it at all. It just looks all wrong.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I quite like it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

It's better that the first MG 6, the exterior has be broken up a bit compared to the first, and the interior is slightly better but considering what a disaster the first one was you'd think they'd have gone a bit more with the facelift


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

It's not _that_ bad, probably made out of old Chinese takeaway tubs though..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't like it, driven an MG6 a year or so ago and it was a pile of sh*te - wouldn't pull you out of bed.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

It isn't that bad to look at there are certainly far worse looking cars out there IMO. The wheels look too small and the MG badge spoils the front but externally its not a bad look, admittedly it won't win any design awards. The interior is a big let down but at 14k for a new 'family' size car and probably less if you haggle with little effort some people don't have the luxury of turning their nose up.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Its very cheap for the size (very big boot etc.)

But I think the badge died a while back and now no one is interested in it, bit like Madonna.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

The more I look at it the more confused it makes me. I fell like I can see about 5 or 6 different cars in there but can't quite decide what they are. It just looks really unbalanced/out of proportion to me. Might look better in the flesh, mind.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

For 14K I would rather have something smaller but better made: Fiesta or Polo perhaps?


----------



## macp (Mar 29, 2009)

You never see any on the roads or I cant remember seeing any for a long time


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have to be honest and say I have seen one MG6 and after looking at the inside of that I'm surprised I saw one !


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

That is not a pretty car.

I think you'd have to ask serious questions of someone who has a world of other options but decides instead to buy this.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I really don't like exterior, looks nasty I much prefer the old model. Interior is not too bad, seems they are trying to copy VAG interiors.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

My neighbour has had about 10 of them! He did work there as a manager though up until about 6 months ago....now at the Jag like the rest of Brum!

They look ok in the flesh, nothing new just ok.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm a fan of the MG brand everything pre and up to MG-Rover. So that includes the Zed cars and the TF. I've had the same MG ZR since new for 11 years.

I feel no loyalty to the Chinese owned MG brand. Because to me there is nothing unique or different about them, something which other MG badged cars have always been. There is no mistaking a MG Midget, MGB, or a MGF, TF, or a ZR,ZS,ZT. 

MG cars have a feeling of character about them when you drive them. I doubt the 6 or the 3 achieve that feel. Probably due to modern restrictions and regulations. Also the fact that the majority of the car buying public don't actually have any passion for cars. They are just appliances to get you from A-B. 

The MG6 and MG3 look like every other euro family/shopping box on the road. I don't think the 6 deserves any stick for it's looks because it's no worse looking than any comparable Ford, Vauxhall, Skoda etc... Although the wheels do look too small for the car.

With the exception of expensive/exotica no cars in the last 10 years have really caught my attention. They're all ugly, bland and non discript appliances.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

see if this may sway your mind






interior looks better in this one


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> see if this may sway your mind
> 
> В Калининграде на заводе «Автотор» стартовала сборка седана MG6 Magnette - YouTube
> 
> interior looks better in this one


As is sometimes the case, pictures don't do a car justice. The vehicle looks much better in the video. Thanks for taking the time to post this bidderman. :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Computer says NO


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

The video only concentrates on close-ups of different areas in general. It's the holistic view that's the problem imo.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

whats with the post t-boned door look


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

SBM said:


> Nothing more to add ^ ^ ^
> Other than I really "want to" like MG and for the badge to be a success again but the cars just look they have been assembled by going round other manufacturers bins for outdated parts and making a car from what they find.


To be fair that can be said for most brands now.
I am a lifelong MG etc fan. Would I buy one of these? Not yet,,not until more options etc are available (which are to be announced shortly including bigger wheel options) or a hot version is out & I am in the know to know that this time next year there is very likely to be a hot version of either this or the 3 (more likely the 3). As for the interior, yes a bit on the plain side & I was always criticising the hard plastics of the dash etc that was until I recently sat in a new Octavia & a new Seat Toledo that I valeted = Bloody awful plastics in them so I forgave the MG6! The Octavia was the top spec model too & it was just nasty though looked fine from the outside.

A new factory has just opened in Thailand that now makes all RHD models for UK & soon every other RHD country. This will mean trim & spec models the same or very similar to those offered on LHD models that are often pictured on the internet.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> see if this may sway your mind
> 
> В Калининграде на заводе «Автотор» стартовала сборка седана MG6 Magnette - YouTube
> 
> interior looks better in this one


It doesn't, no.

It's a turd which no amount of polish can fix.

Then again I don't like the octavia either.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Not for me , ugly , but the Octavia is much bigger inside and has a larger boot/luggage capacity not sure why its the go-to for comparisons would've thought it would sit more against the Rapid myself


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Good to see its generated a good discussion


----------

